# The State Of Plumbing In Texas



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

FOUND ON CRAIGS LIST JULY 14, 2009 SO EASY ANYBODY CAN DO IT. 
:thumbup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
I CALLED MARSHELL HE SAID I WAS HARASSING HIM, AND HUNG UP ON 
ME, HE SAID HE DID'NT NEED MY ADVICE AS HE IS STUDYING TO BE A 
ATTORNEY HA! HA!
Plumber/ Handyman/ Grad Student needs work! I do Repairs & Installs! (HOUSTON AND SUBURBAN SOUTHWEST)
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-07-14, 4:26PM CDT


I am a grad student off from school for the summer and trying to make ends meet until next semester. I have two years experience with a reputable plumbing company in the Houston area, handling residential repairs and installs. I have also worked as a handyman for some time, and I am generally pretty handy with most houshold repairs. I speak excellent English.

Things I do very well...
-Water heater installs
-Faucet and plumbing fixture installs
-Leaky pipes and faucets
-Clogged drains and toilets
-Small, Miscellaneous household repair jobs

I am NOT a licensed plumber. I accumulated almost enough hours for a Journeyman's License before I decided to go back to school. However, most licensed plumbers charge at least $90 /hr. My rate is only $50/ hr. If you prefer a flat rate, we can negotiate a reasonable rate after I take a look and give an estimate. I also run a moving company if you need to move anything anywhere around the Houston area or within one state of Texas.

Call Anytime 9AM-9PM
References available upon request

I look forward to speaking with you!

Marshall R. Sumrall
(713)550-3034


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

*He is another one*

*plumming heating a/c building maintenance (nh)*

Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-07-13, 9:39PM EDT



all aspects of your home or appartment building 15.00 per hour . plumming heating electrical windows doors sideing sheetrocking fraiming roofing sealcoating what ever you have we can do 15.00 per hour . 27 years exp 


Location: nh
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
*License info: depends on what you need *
PostingID: 1268655012
Please note: Plumbing is spelled wrong :laughing: I guess thats what $15.00 dollars an hour gets you.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*$50.00 cash*

pretty good for a summer job in college. breid


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Guys, Guys wait I got one too. Heck we should turn this into a contest...

Who can come up with the best ad.

As you all have seen Florida is getting wacked pretty hard in this whole thing and this is what I run into on about 8 out of 10 estimates. I lost a 5600.00 remodel that involved repiping the DWV to a gentleman like this.:furious: I am not saying the work isn't there just venting.

Reply to: see below 
Date: 2009-07-14, 3:49PM EDT


Because of the numerous requests from “Bargain Hunting Customers” I must evaluate all requests from customers who are only interested in getting a FREE ESTIMATE 
Or obtaining as many estimates as possible so they can choose the cheapest one - experience has taught me that they will not get a superior job. 
But if you are looking for a professional that has done numerous types of jobs in the different trades for hundreds of customers over the last 30 years I am competent in: 
* Carpentry - (rough, trim, and finish) * Painting, Stain, Varnish 
* Tile work, Plastering, Drywall * Formica, Wallpapering, kitchen cabinets 
* Repairs on all termite or water damaged wood, porches, decks, or overhangs 
* All types of door and windows repairs and new installations 
* I am also capable of doing electrical and plumbing repairs. 

There is a difference between (Price and Cost) 

But if you are looking for a professional Craftsman who can give you an estimate -on the spot or can talk intelligently about the work being requested – (without having to ask someone else or getting back to you) I would be more than happy to take the time to answer any questions or to schedule a free meeting to offer my advice and experience to help you formulate and complete any projects you may be considering. 
James Hammond at 239-293-0161 
LABOR RATE - $ 20.00 PER HOUR (I believe this is a fair price) 


When a customer asks me to give him an estimate on the probable amount of hours a job will take to complete I can usually give him an estimate for hours to complete that is within 10% of what my experience tells me what a professional job will require to complete or I can give them a set price. 

http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/sks/1269889532.html

He is 100% correct when he says he is not the cheapest in town. Sort of makes it hard to carry licensing and insurance and compete with this. You would think that the DBPR would be all over this, it is like fishing in bucket for crying out loud.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I know some guys who would be considered "handyman type" but do good work. Changing shower heads and replacing areators you usually dont need a plumbing license to do that and drain cleaning...no license required other than a business license here. Personally I think a drain cleaning co that doesn't have a master plumber on board takes more repair business away than any handyman ever took.Think about it...a drain cleaning company goes to a house and needs to replace a p-trap......How many are tell you to call a plumber and not replace it themselves even though they have no plumbing license to do so?


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I know some guys who would be considered "handyman type" but do good work. Changing shower heads and replacing areators you usually dont need a plumbing license to do that and drain cleaning...no license required other than a business license here. Personally I think a drain cleaning co that doesn't have a master plumber on board takes more repair business away than any handyman ever took.Think about it...a drain cleaning company goes to a house and needs to replace a p-trap......How many are tell you to call a plumber and not replace it themselves even though they have no plumbing license to do so?


Problem is this, handymen aren't allowed to do a lot of what this guy listed. They are not even allowed to drill a hole in the wall without a license here. I bet if he were called and asked to change a toilet or water heater he would quote you price.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

This is not a great picture since it is from my cell while driving. BUt i was amazed by this guys spelling skills.


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

State law in Texas says you only need a license inside the city limits unless your doing new construction. When I first got my license you had to have one to do any plumbing anywhere in the state. Water Heaters can be installed by an appliance repair man, because a water heater is considered an appliance.


----------

